# East Bay 5/18



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

I rarely fish on sundays but recieved a call from Angel wanting to go fish. I did not go on Saturday so my kitchen pass was still good, so I went and I also called my friend Capt. Matt to tag along with us.. I am glad i went we arrived at a fishing location about 6am and I was not even 10 feet from the boat and my topwater is down under. We caught trout until 9am and we decided to go look for redfish so Matt, Angel, and I all have different locations we want to go. We all come to a location, and we were right Redfish were in full force there. We caught about 40 redfish in about 2 hours. The redfish were very fat and healthy between 24-27 1/2 inches and a few flounder . We called it a day and on the way in we found some birds working and caught some more trout, but mostly dinks. What a day we all had a Texas Slam!! We mostly fished shell and sand bottom in 1-3 ft of water. This has been a very productive year for fishng so far lets all hope it continues. Once again thanks for the invite Angel, and Matt is was fun as always!!


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome day! Two days in a row for Matt! Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

****, that looks like some fun right there!!! THanks for sharing.!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

it was a good day with good people 
man those red were fat and full of energy 
hey Mike ,your arm still hurting lol


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

wow!!! thats awesome


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

BaM.... nice stringer. congrats.


disclaimer: sorry for sucking up bandwidth. Wan't some $


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

A report of reports Dude. Gonna have to change your name to Redmanmike.

Congrats on the slam.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Way to go guy's, good report. :cheers:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the report congrats


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice....congrats!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nice haul ,congrats


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

man you are on the fish, congrats.


----------



## rkuentz (May 13, 2008)

Man thats an awesome day. Wish I could go out and catch some fish like that my wife would get off my *** about no fish in the freezer.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Awesome day on the water! Nice job guys!!!


----------



## red6599 (May 3, 2008)

WOW! What a day!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent day! Thanks for the report. gb


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the ride Angel it was good to meet you, Mike thanks for calling.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Its all good!! Nothing a few advil did not cure!!


ANGEL said:


> it was a good day with good people
> man those red were fat and full of energy
> hey Mike ,your arm still hurting lol


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

no problem bro ,it was good to meet you too
might have to hook up again here pretty soon 


MarshMudForBrains said:


> Thanks for the ride Angel it was good to meet you, Mike thanks for calling.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!! Do I smell redfish on the halfshell??
--Hop


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Masked man*

Who's that masked man???????
Does he also wear a cape!!!!!!!

Way to go guys. Watch out for that redfish elbow its a Biatccchhhh.
If so, I know a cure. 
Just ask Texan1. We both had it.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats Matt!! and he wears his cape only when he has to..LOL I have had that elbow problem before a couple of years ago, and was cured, and yes it is a biatcccchhh!!


Mullet said:


> Who's that masked man???????
> Does he also wear a cape!!!!!!!
> 
> Way to go guys. Watch out for that redfish elbow its a Biatccchhhh.
> ...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going fellas. Sounds like a great day on the water.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Whats the deal with bandit mask? I assume its for sun/wind protection? BTW, nice haul! Thanks, Jason


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

Sun mask, More people die from skin cancer than any other form I have had lots of exposer in my short life and I have been told prevetion is better than the cure and I hate sun screen, and I may be a wanted man........LOL the cape gets to heavy when it is wet.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Reds!!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*Slayed 'EM*

The LEGEND strikes again!


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*You Hammered them Legend*

Nice catch troutmanmike looks like had a great time and killed them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome stringers!


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Great trip u 3!! When can i get invited??


----------

